# Any rabbit experts?



## horsesatemymoney (29 March 2013)

I'm a little worried about mine- she's 4- and usually full of energy and bounce, and has a great appetite. Since Wednesday, she's been a bit subdued- like I can pick her up without chasing her - and has been eating, but not as much as usual. I wouldn't say she needs the vet, but I don't know too much about what could make her like this. I've just been to check on her, and she threw her food out of the bowl and has left 2 carrots from this morning  Any ideas?


----------



## heebiejeebies (29 March 2013)

Is she eating and drinking? Rabbits digestive systems are almost identical to a horses (though a lot smaller!) and they can colic just like horses. I've had this happen with my rabbits before, they feel a bit under the weather and stop eating which leads to a twisted gut. Rabbits should not go longer than two hours without eating, so if you think it's been longer than this you must take it to the vet. 

Things that have helped my buns in the past is syringing baby food (apple puree) into their mouths as it's easier to eat than their normal food or hay and they love it, and letting them sit in a luke warm bath - just up to tummy height - the warm water helps them pass stools and clear away any blockages. 

One of my rabbits got a twisted gut a few months ago. It was touch and go, I gave him apple puree and a couple of warm baths and he perked up over night. I thought he was in the clear but he had a stroke the next day and had to be PTS 

Always take them to the vet if in doubt. They aren't little kids' easy to keep pets, they are complex little creatures!


----------



## Jools2345 (29 March 2013)

its gut stasis in rabbits not colic and the gut just stops working-if your rabbit is going off its food it is classed as an emergency at a vets and should be seen, gut stasis is very common this time of yr


----------



## horsesatemymoney (29 March 2013)

heebiejeebies said:



			Is she eating and drinking? Rabbits digestive systems are almost identical to a horses (though a lot smaller!) and they can colic just like horses. I've had this happen with my rabbits before, they feel a bit under the weather and stop eating which leads to a twisted gut. Rabbits should not go longer than two hours without eating, so if you think it's been longer than this you must take it to the vet. 

Things that have helped my buns in the past is syringing baby food (apple puree) into their mouths as it's easier to eat than their normal food or hay and they love it, and letting them sit in a luke warm bath - just up to tummy height - the warm water helps them pass stools and clear away any blockages. 

One of my rabbits got a twisted gut a few months ago. It was touch and go, I gave him apple puree and a couple of warm baths and he perked up over night. I thought he was in the clear but he had a stroke the next day and had to be PTS 

Always take them to the vet if in doubt. They aren't little kids' easy to keep pets, they are complex little creatures!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no  I might try her in a warm bath then I will check her and see if she does to the loo. It sounds silly, bt I used to have her on shavings and instead I put her onto this bedding I got from Tesco- looks a bit like cotton wool, it is for rabbits, but could that make her ill if she nibbled it?!


----------



## catxx (29 March 2013)

Don't try bathing, way too stressful. Bathing a rabbit can kill it with stress or body temperature problems.

Honestly, a rabbit that suddenly seems off colour I treat as an emergency. I drop everything when mine go into stasis, they are prone to it to the point I keep gut motility medication at home.

Colic and gut stasis aren't the same thing. But are as equally serious.

It takes a lot for a rabbit to seem off, they are prey animals after all and will hide discomfort for as long as possible.


----------



## BlackRider (29 March 2013)

Echo the above, I'd get het to the vets who can administer some metaclop, also do what you can to tempt her to eat.

ie grated carrots, pellets etc.

Hope she's ok soon x


----------



## jellybean55 (29 March 2013)

Id defo be getting her to a vet asap (why does it always happen on a bank hol/weekend) Rabbits go down hill fast when not eating.. it may be her teeth giving her trouble? But best get her checked out. Hope she's ok


----------



## heebiejeebies (31 March 2013)

catxx said:



			Don't try bathing, way too stressful. Bathing a rabbit can kill it with stress or body temperature problems.
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing wrong with bathing a rabbit in very shallow water... I wasn't suggesting she dunked the rabbit in a full bath! Bathing in warm shallow water is very effective in encouraging the guts to kick start and keep moving.


----------



## catxx (31 March 2013)

heebiejeebies said:



			There is nothing wrong with bathing a rabbit in very shallow water... I wasn't suggesting she dunked the rabbit in a full bath! Bathing in warm shallow water is very effective in encouraging the guts to kick start and keep moving.
		
Click to expand...

That's not a solution to gut stasis I've been ever recommended and it doesn't entirely make sense to me seeing as stress can be a root cause of stasis! My rabbits would freak out if I stuck them in some water. 

If rabbits are in stasis they need to see a vet first and foremost to make sure it's not cause by a gut blockage. They need painkillers (such as Metacam) and gut stimulant (such as Metoclopramide). In the mean time gentle circular tummy rubs can help as well as encouraging them to move - as you would with a horse that's colicing. Syringe feeding any food or liquid is not recommended in case it is a blockage so could make the situation worse. If it's confirmed its not a blockage, Critical Care syringe food is the best stuff to use (although I keep peppermint tea on hand too, cooled peppermint tea can sometimes help, as can pineapple juice).


----------



## Vodkagirly (31 March 2013)

I would recomend taking it to the vets urgently, statis is deadly in rabbits.
Try tempting with banana and pineapple in the meantime. Sounds strange but they love the sugar.


----------



## heebiejeebies (1 April 2013)

catxx said:



			That's not a solution to gut stasis I've been ever recommended and it doesn't entirely make sense to me seeing as stress can be a root cause of stasis! My rabbits would freak out if I stuck them in some water. 

If rabbits are in stasis they need to see a vet first and foremost to make sure it's not cause by a gut blockage. They need painkillers (such as Metacam) and gut stimulant (such as Metoclopramide). In the mean time gentle circular tummy rubs can help as well as encouraging them to move - as you would with a horse that's colicing. Syringe feeding any food or liquid is not recommended in case it is a blockage so could make the situation worse. If it's confirmed its not a blockage, Critical Care syringe food is the best stuff to use (although I keep peppermint tea on hand too, cooled peppermint tea can sometimes help, as can pineapple juice).
		
Click to expand...


I think at least 4 vets I have spoken to over the years should be sacked then, seeing as they all on separate occasions recommended the advice I gave!
My advice was to take the rabbit straight to a vet... the other advice I gave is what you could do in the mean time to try and ease the suffering of the rabbit.


----------



## wench (2 April 2013)

I wouldnt advise putting an ill rabbit into a warm bath...

Try protexin's rabbit paste - think it's called fibreplex. Worked wonders with one of my rabbits, got her eating again in no time.


----------



## sweethorse (2 April 2013)

Hi!
I found this thread for rabits and I just have a question. My daughter wants a rabbit for her birthday but we have 3 cats at home and I am a bit worry that they could be dangerous for the rabbit if we take him out of the cage.. so what should I tell my daughter?

Thanks!


----------



## catxx (2 April 2013)

sweethorse said:



			Hi!
I found this thread for rabits and I just have a question. My daughter wants a rabbit for her birthday but we have 3 cats at home and I am a bit worry that they could be dangerous for the rabbit if we take him out of the cage.. so what should I tell my daughter?

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

In my experience most commonly the house cats are terrified of the rabbit! When I take mine with me when I visit my mum, her cat takes one look and runs and hides - and this is a cat that will bring in wild baby rabbits.

The only time I would be cautious with cats is if they're an extra predatory type, like Bengals. The average mog shouldn't go for a house rabbit. The rabbit will usually be the same size as the cat anyway!

Also, house rabbits are best kept like house cats and rarely kept caged. There is not a cage made that's big enough for a rabbit! They need the same amount of space as you would offer the cats, just need to bunny proof! Most people bunny proof an area or a whole room, or use puppy pen panels to create an enclosure.


----------



## smokey (2 April 2013)

catxx said:



			In my experience most commonly the house cats are terrified of the rabbit! When I take mine with me when I visit my mum, her cat takes one look and runs and hides - and this is a cat that will bring in wild baby rabbits.

The only time I would be cautious with cats is if they're an extra predatory type, like Bengals. The average mog shouldn't go for a house rabbit. The rabbit will usually be the same size as the cat anyway!

Also, house rabbits are best kept like house cats and rarely kept caged. There is not a cage made that's big enough for a rabbit! They need the same amount of space as you would offer the cats, just need to bunny proof! Most people bunny proof an area or a whole room, or use puppy pen panels to create an enclosure.
		
Click to expand...


My cats and rabbit play together, the kitten and rabbit are best mates!


----------



## sweethorse (3 April 2013)

Hey!
Thanks for the nice answers!  thats good to know.. 
anyway I could not say no to my daughter so finally we are getting a rabbit for her next month. For the beginning we will let him in the cage in my daughters room and observe how the cats behave.
we will see


----------



## catxx (3 April 2013)

sweethorse said:



			Hey!
Thanks for the nice answers!  thats good to know.. 
anyway I could not say no to my daughter so finally we are getting a rabbit for her next month. For the beginning we will let him in the cage in my daughters room and observe how the cats behave.
we will see 

Click to expand...

Awesome! I first recommend going to a rescue rather than pet shop though. I also advise against housing a rabbit in a bedroom. For starters they are most active at dawn, dusk and during the night, and they can be very noisy, especially cooped up in a cage. Also they need constant access to copious amounts of hay which can be too much mess and potentially dust for a bedroom.


----------



## smokey (3 April 2013)

catxx said:



			Awesome! I first recommend going to a rescue rather than pet shop though. I also advise against housing a rabbit in a bedroom. For starters they are most active at dawn, dusk and during the night, and they can be very noisy, especially cooped up in a cage. Also they need constant access to copious amounts of hay which can be too much mess and potentially dust for a bedroom.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean that they don't make good house pets catxx ? I'd never thought about the dust and ad lib hay before.


----------



## catxx (3 April 2013)

smokey said:



			Does that mean that they don't make good house pets catxx ? I'd never thought about the dust and ad lib hay before.
		
Click to expand...

They make great house pets! For the right household. One with no hay allergies and doesn't mind having a little dust buster Hoover on hand as well as a dustpan haha! They are not for the super house proud and they are not for cluttered houses either as they will try and get into dark places and chew things they shouldn't.

With house bunnies the rule is, if you don't want it chewed, don't put it in reach of a rabbit! A bit like puppy proofing in that respect.

When we move I want mine to be indoors, at least in the winter, as they're reaching their seniors now. But I know they are going to be very cheeky little tearaways!! They will make a beeline for any exposed wires.


----------



## Alexart (3 April 2013)

I wouldn't keep one in a bedroom either because of the noise, mess and dust!!  A cage in a utility room would be a better option with the rabbit out as much as possible during the day - supervised obviously if indoors, don't forget if you want a house rabbit they will chew everything - wires, carpets, furniture, wallpaper etc so need loads of toys and bunny proofing everything to keep them happy!  
I'd try a rescue first too, and if you're worried about cats then a larger breed may be the best option, my cats ignored my belgium hare, who was as big as my largest moggy, he even fought a fox!, but I rescued some small breed bunnies which were ignored for the first couple of years but one day I found 2 of them killed by one of my rescue moggies who was the same size as the bunnies but he still managed it!  
Mine were kept out on an acre most of the year with the chooks and in a stable in winter - they do need lots of space and exercise and do need add lib hay, a pelleted food is best to stop picky eaters along with fruit and veg too.  Don't get a hutch they are just for fattening rabbits for the table so are not suitable at all as they are waaaaay too small!  
A large outdoor enclosure or rabbit proofing your garden would be good if you want to put bunny in it when you're out during the day to keep it happy.  They are good fun though but do be aware young kids can loose intrest in them quickly, that's where all mine came from, and as they live upto 8yrs it'll be you that could end up looking after them!!


----------



## smokey (3 April 2013)

catxx said:



			They make great house pets! For the right household. One with no hay allergies and doesn't mind having a little dust buster Hoover on hand as well as a dustpan haha! They are not for the super house proud and they are not for cluttered houses either as they will try and get into dark places and chew things they shouldn't.

With house bunnies the rule is, if you don't want it chewed, don't put it in reach of a rabbit! A bit like puppy proofing in that respect.

When we move I want mine to be indoors, at least in the winter, as they're reaching their seniors now. But I know they are going to be very cheeky little tearaways!! They will make a beeline for any exposed wires.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, think ours will remain free range!


----------

